# Can anyone give me some book info?



## charyuop (Jan 18, 2008)

I was interested into buying Saito Shihan books Traditional Aikido. All I can find is the first editions of the 70s' which go for US$ 300 and up for each book.
Does anyone know if the same series of book was made also in recent editions, let's say at a more affordable price?


----------



## Yari (Jan 23, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Traditional-Aikido-Sword-Stick-Techniques/dp/0870409441

1 used for 145$, still a high price, but not 300 dollars.

Looks like how much do you want the books situation?

/Yari


----------



## charyuop (Jan 23, 2008)

Ouch. Except the fact I can't afford it, I wouldn't spend that much for a book. Thanx anyway.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats an expensive pile of paper...It must be good (one would hope, any way).


----------



## Yari (Jan 24, 2008)

stone_dragone said:


> Thats an expensive pile of paper...It must be good (one would hope, any way).


 
Well, Saito did a good job at showing Aikido, and so good that the books can still be used. I would love at set, and the last set I heard about in Denmark went for about 120 dollars (if my memory serves me correctly).

/Yari


----------



## davew478 (Mar 14, 2009)

Saito Sensei`s books have been reprinted. They are available at 
WWW.aikidojournal.com Also the are new videos of seminars with Saito Sensei at the same site. 
 Saito Sensei was a direct student of OSensei for 25 years his techniques
are flawless.


----------



## Jenna (Mar 14, 2009)

charyuop said:


> I was interested into buying Saito Shihan books Traditional Aikido. All I can find is the first editions of the 70s' which go for US$ 300 and up for each book.
> Does anyone know if the same series of book was made also in recent editions, let's say at a more affordable price?


Hey there  Volumes 1-5 are available online as torrent files.  Though obviously file-sharing is subject to your own sensibilities   Otherwise, good luck with the saving 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------

